# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Começar de novo...

## António Pista

Estou de regresso ao mundo dos salgados (mais uma vez), e desta para ficar!

Como já ando afastado destas andanças há algum tempo, preciso da vossa ajuda para recomeçar!

O que já tenho é:

Aquário: 60x30(l)x40(a) - 72l (Brutos)

Escumador: JEBO - Escumador de Mochila 178

O que necessito (e preciso dos vossos conselhos para que material adquirir):

*Iluminação:

Circulação:

Aquecimento:

Osmose:

Rocha Viva (quantidade):

Areia (quantidade):*

Por favor indiquem-me os melhores (tendo em conta a qualidade/preço claro) equipamentos para este aquário, e já agora sugestões/indicações para começar da melhor forma!

Obrigado.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas Antonio, esse começo esta a correr bem?
Como é ja compraste tudo, já iniciaste esse ciclo?
Conta ai e posta fotos se já tiveres de como isso vai?
Alguma ajuda ou duvida posta ai, quem sabe se pode ajudar de alguma forma.

----------

